# 2010 Nissan Murano 3.5L V6 Engine Replacement



## flippinthompson (Jun 24, 2016)

My engine just blew out (threw a rod or piston or something) last week while I was driving down the highway in my 2010 Nissan Murano 3.5L V6. It only had about 66k miles on it and it was regularly maintained. I have a bit of a heavy foot, but it was not being put through any stress that it should not have been able to handle with ease.

Now I'm stuck with replacing the engine. The vehicle is valued at around 10-12k (not including the engine issue, of course) which is approximately what I still owe on the loan.

My mechanic has contacted the dealer and the dealer wants $9k for a brand new motor (not including supplemental parts or labor) with a 12k mile/12 month warranty, which is obviously not even something I would bother considering. They were able to find the correct motor for $2k, refurbished but with a lifetime warranty. 

I'm trying to figure out what to do here... I am considering contacting Nissan to try to pressure them into replacing the engine or at least giving me a huge discount to avoid the bad publicity. Assuming that doesn't work, what should I do?

If I have to replace the engine, the one with the lifetime warranty seems like a pretty good option, but it'll run $4-5k after adding in the cost of supplemental parts and labor. Investing that much into a vehicle that will only be worth $10-12k seems like a really unfortunate situation.

Trading it in for a new vehicle, I can't imagine I would get much for it since the engine has a hole in the side. 

I fully realize that there is no "good" outcome here, I'm just looking for the least terrible option.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

IMO, I would consider a refurbished motor for $2K which sounds about right but an extra $2 - 3K for labor/small parts is highway robbery. Shop around for some more estimates. You might also consider a good used motor; here's a web site:

Used Engines ? Nissan | PowertrainDirect


----------

